# HTML gets stripped in Outlook 2007



## noneatall (Nov 20, 2007)

I have about 50 users and two of them can not open HTML mail with out it getting stripped in to TXT. I have checked all setting, on one I uninstalled rebooted and reinstalled Office 2007, but no change. Any Ideas?


----------



## dcraker (Jan 15, 2008)

noneatall said:


> I have checked all setting


I don't know which settings you happened to check, sometimes there are more than one that will actually do the trick. Could you tell us where you checked them?

I could think of a couple probably, but I'll ask this one..
Under 'Tools' -> 'Options' -> 'Preferences' tab -> 'Email Options' button -> make sure "Read all standard mail in plain text" is unticked

Just remember, we don't know what you have looked at, so telling us that you checked them all doesn't give us much to tell you. We could be telling you things that you have checked, and maybe not.

a quick search for the setting in Outlook 2003 seems to be the only one that I mentioned earlier....

keep us posted, of anything that we missed or if you found the issue for future references for other people as well


----------



## noneatall (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes I did check those settings and they are set to HTML. What I know is that it is machine pacific, I also remove the user profile and recreated her in control panel, mail, add profile. ( did not help) but now I have 3 users with this problem. 1 started after a SP1 update for Office, The other 2 do not have the update installed yet.


----------



## noneatall (Nov 20, 2007)

This morning I tried to add a second mail profile and that didn't help, Then I log in as me (administrator) and created a new profile set up my mail and it still stripped the mail. I can only find the one setting for HTML in tools, options, mail format and thats for outgoing mail. The setting you talked about, I don't see in outlook 2007.


----------



## noneatall (Nov 20, 2007)

We have also tried setting up imap account in outlook express on the same machine and it works find. We also tried wed mail in to the account from the same machine it also works fine. We have come to the conclusion that it is being caused by outlook 2007. We just can't find the one thing that may be causing it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check to see if Word is set up as the Email editor on the effected machines.


----------



## noneatall (Nov 20, 2007)

Word is set as the editor in Internet Explorer. What we have found is that the graphs (jpeg) are being converted to attachments.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Internet Explorer? I mean check Outlook to see if it is or isn't on the effected machines.


----------



## noneatall (Nov 20, 2007)

I have found no place in outlook 2007 for that option.


----------



## dcraker (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey, have a look here... this could give you some insights
I found this and it sounds like something that you could look over and maybe check them out.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/831607

Let us know if this helps you or not


----------



## noneatall (Nov 20, 2007)

Jpeg's inserted in the body of a email is getting stripped and being attached as attachments.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your right 07 doesn't have that option.
How about this.
On the Tools menu, click Trust Center, and then click E-mail Security. 
Under Read as Plain Text, select the Read all standard mail in plain text check box.
To include messages signed with a digital signature, select the Read all digitally signed mail in plain text check box.
Note If you want to view a plain text message in its original format, click the InfoBar, and choose either Display as HTML or Display as Rich Text.


----------



## noneatall (Nov 20, 2007)

Found the problem we have AVG 8 and its causing the problem. To fix go to tools advanced settings (in AVG) email scanner and uncheck certify mail.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## dcraker (Jan 15, 2008)

interesting

I have the AVG 8 at home, but with 2003 Outlook, but I haven't really set up the Outlook yet. When you say where to go, was that within Outlook or did you go through AVG?


----------



## noneatall (Nov 20, 2007)

double click on the AVG icon in the lower right, go tools, advanced settings, email scanner, and uncheck certify mail. It works we have tried it on systems not having a problem and then they did and we unchecked it on systems having the problem and it went away.

Thanks again Hope this will help someone else


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I have it on this PC with Outlook 07 without issues.


----------



## noneatall (Nov 20, 2007)

Are you set to scan incoming email. Here by default some were and some wasn't.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes I am but I often turn it off because it really slows down larger attachments so if I know there's a large attachment I'll turn it off.


----------

